# Bean Bag E-reader Cushion



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Now that the Coylcushions are no longer being made, does anyone know of another bean bag type rest? I'm so bummed. I only have one but now that I have two kindles I wanted to order another one. I've been searching online but haven't seen any as nice as the Coylcushion. I think I've been spoiled.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a Wedge E, which I 'm happy with:http://wedge-e.net/

Also there's several on Amazon for various prices that are similar to the Wedge. Search for lap pro pillow, ipad pillow, beanbag ipad pillow and you should get lots of choices. I googled wedge e, and the Amazon link for pillows showed there. Google is always a friend when searching for items.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Fabulous! Thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## Tia K (Sep 28, 2013)

Tabatha said:


> I have a Wedge E, which I 'm happy with:http://wedge-e.net/
> 
> Also there's several on Amazon
> 
> ...


Yeah, those are good
and please also remember if you order through Amazon in the nest 2 days, they will be shipped to you before 25th, 
good luck.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I have ordered one of these for a friend who had a stroke to help her hold her books for reading.  I really liked it.

Hog Wild Peeramid Pillow available from Amazon.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I just bought the IPEVO and like it! Below is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007NFBJAK/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## albianne (Jan 22, 2011)

I am also looking for something like the coylecushion, and have not found anything similar.  I really like the way I could squish the coylecushion into whatever shape i needed to support my kindle.


----------



## Sophirite (Mar 19, 2014)

wayfair coupon code


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

albianne said:


> I am also looking for something like the coylecushion, and have not found anything similar. I really like the way I could squish the coylecushion into whatever shape i needed to support my kindle.


http://www.amazon.com/The-Book-Seat-Holder-Travel/dp/B0049V8ZBM/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1395267771&sr=8-7&keywords=Peeramid

Looks like someone is selling something a lot like the coylecushion. Just in case you are interested.


----------

